# Inkjet Transfer Paper from Joto?



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Has anyone tried inkjet transfers from Joto Paper? Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto

We're thinking of getting some of their opaque transfer paper to try out, but it's also $1.25/sheet as opposed to about $0.90/sheet for JetDark from Coastal.

Is it worth the extra cost? We're ordering some more TuffCut from them anyway, so we thought we might try some of their paper.

Thanks!


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> Has anyone tried inkjet transfers from Joto Paper? Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto
> 
> We're thinking of getting some of their opaque transfer paper to try out, but it's also $1.25/sheet as opposed to about $0.90/sheet for JetDark from Coastal.
> 
> ...


Haven't tried the transfer paper but I sure love the vinyl.Please keep us posted if you do get the transfer pape,r as to have well you like it.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We have some of their burgundy MultiCut and like it other than how difficult it is to weed it. It's backer is too sticky.

We also really like their TuffCut.

I emailed them to find out if they have a sample pack to try. I'd rather not have to spend $62.50 and find out we don't like it.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> We have some of their burgundy MultiCut and like it other than how difficult it is to weed it. It's backer is too sticky.
> 
> We also really like their TuffCut.
> 
> I emailed them to find out if they have a sample pack to try. I'd rather not have to spend $62.50 and find out we don't like it.


 I don't like the weeding regardless,but for me I like the sticky because of being able to place something back on the mylar if it gets pulled up by mistake and I have that happen from time to time.
What cut pressure are you using? I cut at 100 and really don't find it that bad.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

We talked to them and they told us that the burgundy is particularly tough to weed for some reason. The told us to try the white or black. We just haven't had an opportunity to order any more from them yet. 

I do need to say that they are very friendly and helpful. I've exchanged several emails with them, and they even called me about a week after our first order as a follow up to see what we thought of their products.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Chani said:


> We talked to them and they told us that the burgundy is particularly tough to weed for some reason. The told us to try the white or black. We just haven't had an opportunity to order any more from them yet.
> 
> I do need to say that they are very friendly and helpful. I've exchanged several emails with them, and they even called me about a week after our first order as a follow up to see what we thought of their products.


I've used the Multicut (white-navy-green-gold-black) Tuffcut (black-red-yellow-gold- royal) and the only problem I had was the first couple of times the vinyl would try to come up when I peeled, but I learned not to peel right when I opened the press, but count to 10 and then peel and have had no problems since.
You can't layer with the tuffcut so it works well for one color designs.


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

chani, i've used their dark and premium light papers and like both of them a LOT - talk to Tia at joto and she'll send you a sample of them to try.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks, Brenda and Jan! 

Brenda, we're not having troubles peeling the backing once we've pressed, but that's a good suggestion. Thanks! 

Thanks, Jan!  I feel a little better now. Yup, that's exactly what Brian Dunster just told me in his email to me.  Looks like I'll be talking to Tia!  Thanks! 

As a side not, he also told me that the manufacturer of their TuffCut has started using a clear backer for all standard colors (tho they have some old stock left), but for some reason the glitters and glow-in-the-darks can't be made on a clear backer.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jberte said:


> chani, i've used their dark and premium light papers and like both of them a LOT - talk to Tia at joto and she'll send you a sample of them to try.


Hey Jan,
long time no talk,do you think the transfer paper is as good or better then iron all.
Thanks


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Tia will be sending me samples on Tuesday. 

She also said they have a new or improved premium paper for lights that she'll also be sending.

Can't wait to try them out!


----------



## jberte (Mar 25, 2007)

Tia's a good egg - i think you'll like working with her! i got my sample pack of the new premium for lights today, but no time to try it yet 

hi Brenda!  yeah it's been awhile - being too busy to get on here much is kind of a mixed blessing, ya know??  i know it's close to blasphemy to say around here but....i've never tried iron-all....i started out with conde's papers when i got my press, then soon after discovered joto and liked their product and service so well, i never looked back.......or further! maybe this winter when it slows down a bit i'll have time to do a little more experimenting with some products i've been wanting to try.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

jberte said:


> Tia's a good egg - i think you'll like working with her! i got my sample pack of the new premium for lights today, but no time to try it yet
> 
> hi Brenda!  yeah it's been awhile - being too busy to get on here much is kind of a mixed blessing, ya know??  i know it's close to blasphemy to say around here but....i've never tried iron-all....i started out with conde's papers when i got my press, then soon after discovered joto and liked their product and service so well, i never looked back.......or further! maybe this winter when it slows down a bit i'll have time to do a little more experimenting with some products i've been wanting to try.


If you give it a thumbs up thats good enough for me.


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hi all any updates on the joto paper?
regards earl


----------

